# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Guild Wars 2 memory reading / bot development

## JoshRMT

I am working on working on mapping/reading memory offsets from Guild Wars 2 to write a bot. If anyone is interested in collaborating, or knows of any communities for this, please contact me:

Instant messenger:

AIM: JoshNet83
GTalk/Email: [email protected]
MSN Live: [email protected] (msn chat only)
Yahoo: JoshRMT

----------

